# Just another new guy



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi all! I live, work and hunt in St. Clair Co. Mich. I've been coyote hunting long enough to have a "hoarders" collection of calls but have yet to put a dog down. I've called in a ton but Murphy and his laws, always get the best of me! I have my log-in name as Paul-e but, maybe should have gone for "full choke" since that's what I seem to do time after time. Hopefully be logging in my "first dog down" post soon!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT Paul-e Lots of good info here!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT. Im sure all of us have had a choke or two. Keep at em and im sure you will have fur on the ground soon enough.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Paul-e. How many and what kind of calls do you have? Post some pictures and tell us about your calls in the "Predator Calls" forum. I really like calls..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Paul-e. There's lots of good info to read through here. Feel free to ask all the questions you need to to be successful.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Paul-e. Sounds like you have the sense of humor required for this forum and predator hunting. Even the best get duped sometimes.... Mr. Murphy is my father in law!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to the siten enjoy all the free advise.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site and its great members.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Paul. It will all come together for you some time.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Paul-e !! All in due time. We've all been there. Last two seasons I've had my butt handed to me too.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good 2 have u on pt dont give up u will get them


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT, lots of good folks and good advice to found here.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> FREE!??......And I've been sending youngdon weekly payment checks!!! Boy do I feel dumb!!......welcome to the site Paul!!


HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> FREE!??......And I've been sending youngdon weekly payment checks!!! Boy do I feel dumb!!......welcome to the site Paul!!


He is just saving for a your gun... he knew you would not buy one otherwise.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

By the way, good to have ya Paul. We've all choked, and who can blame you. Cause how awesome is it when you have gone out with the intent to hunt, you've ran a call, and was fortunate enough to even see a predator trolling the waters to figure out where you are at. That in my book is awesome any day of the week! If your lucky enough to even get to that point, then it's just a matter of calming your nerves down enough to take an accurate shot. I look forward to your success. Getting that first dog down after a lot of time and energy feels great!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I'm losing it today, lol. Don't ask.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Not much hunting in yet, but you guys are killing me with your posts! predator site or comedy site? some threads filled with a lot more of the comedy. (Not minding one bit!) Thanks for the warm welcomes! By the way 220, if I could figure out the whole picture thing, I'd post some!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Posted 15 September 2012 - 08:33 AM
at the bottom of your post, click on the "more reply options". at the bottom of the expanded post screen click on "browse". select the photo you want to insert then click the " Attach This File" button. next click on "add to post" making sure your cursor is where you want the picture (although you can move the photo). then click "Add Reply" at the botton of the page.

Try this Paul-e


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

[Thanks Don! I'm not sure what I did but I managed to get a photo added to a post!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a big ole crappie ! Nice catch for the little guy.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Love takin' the kids fishin!
Nephew's first flyrod fish!







Granddaughters bass






nephews 1st flyrod fish






1st catfish!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Kinda looks like they're the ones showing you how to fish from here Paul-e. lol Kudos to you for getting them outdoors either way though.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks JLowe, the granddaughter has the luck on her side. I can't tell you how many times she's showed me up. The boys on the other hand, I give 'em a run for their money! These pictures always make me think of something I read about getting the kids outside, "when's the last time you took a picture of a kid that just got a high score on his video game!" How true it is!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very well put Paul-e. The more kids get involved in the outdoors the more solid citizens we are bring up. Congrats on getting them involved, it's great to see young people interested in fly fishing.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

You just cant stand real close when you're teaching them to cast! Just take my word on that and, No, I dont have pictures!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL, I used to teach kids and a few adults flyrod casting, but never with a fly during the instruction phase.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome Paul-e, thats the makings of a future outdoor enthusiast. Thx for the pics and sharing.


----------

